# The daddy of Ãœber cool?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Pulled into my garage tonight to find this parked 3 spaces up. I have to say it looks beautiful sitting under the artifical light. I couldn't get over how long it is, it has so much presence and purpose!

Apologies for the crappy pics but there is a concrete post covering the front and rear 3/4's, so it was difficult to get some decent shots:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nuff said.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Don`t like it.

Its too old!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Stunning, would love one but only when it could be part of a collection. You couldn't live with that everyday.

Would you hash to schpeek like Sean everyday?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love it about 20 years ago one of the guys at work had one untill the wheel fell off on the M1


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Stunning.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

One word Gorgeous 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice,very very nice.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

John C said:


> Stunning, would love one but only when it could be part of a collection. You couldn't live with that everyday.


I completely agree, I contemplated a DB6 a few years ago ( much cheaper to buy than a DB5) but didn't in the end know when I would use it. So for the same outlay I bought my very practical TT and my 40 year old Alfa to use regularly as as a track car.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A couple more shots. I'm going to try and get some interior shots if I can catch the owner down in the garage - it has sumptuous blue leather with alloy switches and classic wood...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

8) 8)

Did you check for an ejector button Kev? :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


>


I thought this shot was gonna show off where the owner of that hideous truck had whacked his door into it!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lovely.

One of old bosses had (has) one and brought it into our agency for some pitch we were going for.

IT must have been covered in drool by the end of the day.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Widget said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


spoilt by that nasty mini in the background... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Around 1982 I saw an ad in the Sunday Times for one of these complete with a 007 number plate. Metallic pale green...

Â£5500    

Was tempted but my old man advised investing it in a pension scheme - twat.

Cheers

Rich


----------

